# Terminal fichier shell script



## micmiachel (23 Février 2016)

Si j'écrit ce shell sous terminal
cd /Users/michel/Serveur Média/
je vais dans le dossier Serveur Média
ça se passe bien

impossible avec la fichier batch ci dessous
problème d'accent
Ce batch fonctionne correctement si je supprime le é et le remplace par e en rennomant le dossier

Merci de vos réponses


#!/bin/tcsh
#! ----------------------------------------------------------
dossier=Chansons
#! ----------------------------------------------------------
dossiertest=/Volumes/SAVE/.Trashes
#! ----------------------------------------------------------
if [ -d $dossiertest ]; then
cd /Volumes/SAVE/
clear
echo "dossier  "$dossier"  C Copi ou S supprime ?"
read reponse
case $reponse in
#! -------------------------------------------------
cd /Users/michel/Serveur Média/
#! -------------------------------------------------
  [cC]*) cp -R -f  -p /"$dossier"/  /Volumes/SAVE/"$dossier";;
  [sS]*) cd /Volumes/SAVE/
 sudo rm -r -f  "$dossier";;
  [6]*) echo "$0 ERREUR de saisie ;-)"
  exit 0;;
  *) echo "ERREUR de saisie"
  exit 1;;
esac
else
  echo "$fichier n'est pas present"
fi
 #!  Ferme la fenêtre terminal (remplace exit et Ctrl Q)
osascript -e 'tell application "Terminal" to quit' &
exit

IMac 2.16 GHz Intel Core Duo  20" de fin 2006
Build 10K549
N° de série W864565KVUV
EMC 2118
OS Snow Leopard 10.6.8

Terminal version 2.1.2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Février 2016)

Salut

Si tu remplaces :
#!/bin/tcsh
par 
#!/bin/bash
ça dit quoi?


----------



## micmiachel (24 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Si tu remplaces :
> #!/bin/tcsh
> ...




Idem ????  à la place des ééé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Février 2016)

Ceci n'est pas très bon :
*cd /Users/michel/Serveur Média/*
ce devrait être :
*cd /Users/michel/"Serveur Média"/*


----------



## micmiachel (24 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas très bon :
> *cd /Users/michel/Serveur Média/*
> ce devrait être :
> *cd /Users/michel/"Serveur Média"/*





*cd /Users/michel/"Serveur Média"/
fonctionne en shell sans problème*

*si je crée un script bash*
le é se transforme en ?
Il y un problème d'encodage ou ...  ou c'est peut être impossible


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2016)

Les caractères ISO ne sont en général guère appréciés des shells. Tu pourrais essayer de passer le codage du fichier en UTF-8 ; les shells sont désormais supposés savoir le gérer.

Reste qu’éviter les caractères avec diacritiques est une bonne pratique.


----------



## ntx (25 Février 2016)

Sous UNIX pour les noms de fichiers contente toi de [A-Za-z0-9_-]. Au delà de cette liste tu risques des ennuis ...


----------



## micmiachel (26 Février 2016)

ntx a dit:


> Sous UNIX pour les noms de fichiers contente toi de [A-Za-z0-9_-]. Au delà de cette liste tu risques des ennuis ...




J'ai trouvé avec divers essai j'éditais le fichier avec Textedit, en l'éditant avec Jedit ça fonctionne.

Merci devos réponses


----------



## ntx (29 Février 2016)

Avec TextEdit, attention de ne pas être en RTF ...


----------

